# Water safety for 18 month old?



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

We spend a lot of time at the lake/river in the summer. Dd is finally old enough to go with us. What do you recommend as far as safety gear goes? Life vest, floaties, something else? She will be 18 months old this summer.
Thanks!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Life vest.

-Angela


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

A life vest, definitely! floaties/water wings/floating swimsuits etc are toys, not safety devices. They should only be used with direct supervision. Of course I wouldn't let an 18month old anywhere near water unsupervised, either.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Life vest (the type with the floatie part that goes under the head like this one http://www.amazon.com/Stearns-Infant...6138449&sr=1-2) and CONSTANT supervision.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok, sounds like it'll be a life vest.
So what's the deal with the floaty swimsuits? Are they just unsafe?
thanks!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
Ok, sounds like it'll be a life vest.
So what's the deal with the floaty swimsuits? Are they just unsafe?
thanks!

Think of them as a toy. They can be fun- but they're not intended to keep a kid upright in the water.

-Angela


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Personally I'd forgoe all of it. No child should be in the water without direct supervision & those things tend to give parents a sense of safety that is not really there & give children unfounded confidence in their swimming abilities.

If you really want something use an approved life jacket (one that would turn dc face up if unconscious) & ensure all the zips, buckles, etc are done up properly every. single. time.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

When I saw "water safety for 18 month old" I thought: caregiver's eyes, caregiver's reach. Never out of sight, never out of reach. Especially on a river, where being overwhelmed by waves or swept away (even on a lazy river) is a possibility.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, yeah, she's not going to be anywhere alone. But you know, things happen and I'd rather be safe than have her get hurt. I have no intention of letting an 18 month old play by herself in or near the water.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

It partially depends on your kid. If you have the type of toddler who will run off and dash into the water by herself (as you chase after her), then I think a life vest as "back-up" to your constant supervision is a great idea. For my kids, who were all stuck-to-me at that age and who all had a (healthy) fear of water, a life vest would have been overkill. But I wouldn't have hesitated to use one if I had a runner or a less fearful kid. My concern with this type of thing is that it can lead to a level of false confidence. The one-year-old who always wore a life vest around water could turn into a 3-year-old who doesn't realize she's _not_ wearing a life vest, and runs right into the water (right when you're thinking that you no longer need to be providing such constant, in-arm's-reach, supervision). I do believe that whenever possible it makes sense to teach children how to swim before you introduce any type of flotation device for swimming (obviously boating is a different issue).

For us, the most relevant safety gear near water is gear that provides sun protection. I really like using the new clothing/swim suits that have the built-in SPF since 2 out of my 3 kids are quite pale and prone to sunburn and I've yet to find a sunblock lotion that I feel great about. We also have a couple of sun tents that we use when we camp out at the ocean beach all day.

Lex


----------

